# Weight of salt cod



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Hi,

I bought some salt cod from Jumbo that has already been reconstituted and it's in a vacuum sealed plastic pack.

The quality looks excellent.

The recipe that I have refers to the weight of dried cod and the reconstituted cod obviously weighs a lot more.

Any ideas on the approximate difference in weight would be much appreciated.

The recipe calls for 450 gr and the reconstituted fish weighs 800 gr.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

We always work on a doubling in weight so your reconstituted appox ok


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for the fast reply! I'll eat some today!

And good about the weight 

I looked on the internet and couldn't find any info on the weight ratio.

A nice thing about the way that I bought it is that you can easily see the quality and size of the pieces.

I'm new to buying it and was a bit disappointed at how little usable fish was on the last dried piece that I bought.

BTW - I found the Jumbo service and quality to be very good.

Michael


----------



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

This is a little off topic, but here goes!

I have been wondering how the salt cod varies in its dried state to justify the different prices within a store. I don't want to say "it all looks the same to me", but, it all looks the same to me!


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

southsussex said:


> This is a little off topic, but here goes!
> 
> I have been wondering how the salt cod varies in its dried state to justify the different prices within a store. I don't want to say "it all looks the same to me", but, it all looks the same to me!


From what I've read the Pacific salted cod is inferior quality,

Michael


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Quote


The heavier a dried, salted cod is, the more expensive it is and the better it is because the loins will be higher and the slivers tastier and more succulent, once it’s cooked.






southsussex said:


> This is a little off topic, but here goes!
> 
> I have been wondering how the salt cod varies in its dried state to justify the different prices within a store. I don't want to say "it all looks the same to me", but, it all looks the same to me!


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Quality of salted cod fish as to do with the quality of the fish itself rather than the salt content.

I am not an expert but I have someone in the family that is, and we have been to the store together, and I could not see the difference between two different peaces with large different prices, however they apparently had a different colours tone and textute, that "made all the difference", I was told.


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> We always work on a doubling in weight so your reconstituted appox ok


Well I might be eating salted cod for the next two days, which isn't such bad news because it's delicious.

I ordered it on-line, and it's excellent quality but it's enough for four people.

At the bottom of the dish is lots of olive oil, onions, potatoes, and fish.

And that's repeated until the eggs and onions are added onto the last layer.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

redbourn said:


> Well I might be eating salted cod for the next two days, which isn't such bad news because it's delicious.
> 
> I ordered it on-line, and it's excellent quality but it's enough for four people.
> 
> ...


We use to have that at home as kids, with carrots and greens, topped with a white sauce that was browned... yum yum!


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

oronero said:


> We use to have that at home as kids, with carrots and greens, topped with a white sauce that was browned... yum yum!


It quite popular to serve it here with green beans.

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Cods not on my menu because it's so high in protein but if I do indulge then my favorites would be Bacalhau à Brás or Bacalhau à Nata, or in the right restaurant a really high quality piece BBQ'd as Portugal has over a 1,000 recipes plenty to try


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm with you on that one Canoeman and if anyone wants those recipes I have them in English. I also have a .pdf document with the 100 best cod recipes but it is in Portuguese. Drop me your email addy in a PM if you would like a copy.

What I don't particularly like is the salted cod that has simply been boiled. My other half will not thank me for saying so but I'm getting so sick of the traditional Christmas dinner of boiled cod, cabbage and potatoes with a dressing of garlic infused olive oil. That's on the evening of 24th and if not bad enough any left overs are then mashed together, mixed with beaten egg and fried as the starter for lunch on Christmas Day. I'm going back to the UK next year if I can get a pass out from the head mistress.


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

redbourn said:


> Well I might be eating salted cod for the next two days, which isn't such bad news because it's delicious.
> 
> I ordered it on-line, and it's excellent quality but it's enough for four people.
> 
> ...


This is the recipe and I cooked it in the oven...

Portuguese Salt Cod Stew (Bacalhoada) 

Serves 4

Salt cod is dried, salted cod that needs to be re-hydrated and de-salted before use. 

It looks pretty unappetizing when you first see it, but once it's been re-hydrated it softens up, and once it's been cooked, it tastes delicious.

It’s extremely popular in many Mediterranean countries and it's origins go back to a time long ago when a great many people didn't have refrigerators.

Ingredients

1 lb / 450 grams of salt cod fillets, preferably skinless and boneless
3/4 to 1 cup of good quality extra virgin olive oil, and yes that's a lot but you need it!
A little milk which is optional
2 large yellow or sweet Vidalia onions, sliced
2 lbs / 1 kg of waxy peeled potatoes; Yukon gold work well
4 eggs, hard boiled and sliced
About 40 pitted black olives such as Kalamata olives, but you can also use green olives.
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper

Preparation

Salt cod typically comes either in dry fillets, already boned and skinned, or it comes whole. 

The fillets need to be rinsed, then soaked in water, and kept chilled, for 24-36 hours, with one or two water changes.

* A whole fish needs to be soaked in water for up to forty eight hours, with several changes of water, and the bones and the skin have to be removed and discarded after soaking.

Method

1) If using the oven method pre-heat it to 350°F/ 175°C

2) After the soaking, put the salted cod in a saucepan and add enough milk, water, or a mixture of milk and water to just cover. Simmer the fish for a couple of minutes and then place it on a plate and set it aside.

3) Slice the potatoes into 1/4 rounds and then par boil them for 5-10 minutes. They should be softened but not near to falling apart and you can use the water/milk liquid from the fish if you want too. I do.

4) In a Pyrex casserole for the oven or a pot with a lid for stove-top, generously coat the bottom of the pan with olive oil. Then place a layer of onion rings over the bottom of the pan. Then a layer of sliced potatoes over the onions. I sprinkle a little salt on the potatoes.

5) Test the cod to see if it needs salt. This might seem strange, but after a day of soaking and water changes you might need to add salt.

6) Break up the salt cod with your fingers, and place the pieces in a layer over the potatoes. Then pour a copious amount of olive oil over the fish and sprinkle with freshly grated black pepper.

7) Repeat with another layer of onions, potatoes, fish, olive oil, pepper, then finish with layers of onions, potatoes, more olive oil, sliced hard boiled eggs, and olives.

8) Place on stove top on low-medium heat, and cook, covered, for 20-30 minutes, or heat an oven to 350°F/ 175°C and cook, covered, for 30-40 minutes, or until everything is completely cooked through.

Serve with sides of rice, I use Basmati, and maybe some green beans.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

JohnBoy said:


> I'm with you on that one Canoeman and if anyone wants those recipes I have them in English. I also have a .pdf document with the 100 best cod recipes but it is in Portuguese. Drop me your email addy in a PM if you would like a copy.
> 
> What I don't particularly like is the salted cod that has simply been boiled. My other half will not thank me for saying so but I'm getting so sick of the traditional Christmas dinner of boiled cod, cabbage and potatoes with a dressing of garlic infused olive oil. That's on the evening of 24th and if not bad enough any left overs are then mashed together, mixed with beaten egg and fried as the starter for lunch on Christmas Day. I'm going back to the UK next year if I can get a pass out from the head mistress.


Hahahaha...that made me laugh *JohnnyBoy* can you not convince the wife to roast a turkey for Christmas...or even a chicken? 

Good luck with your efforts to escape next year, though you could think of taking the other half away for Christmas so that she is not at home and thus unable to cook...just a thought. 

PM sent for pdf recipes, thankfully I can read Portuguese though sadly my spelling and grammar is bad enough to make my writing poor. I guess that will come with time, the more that I read should help.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

And your reply made me laugh too oronero. If only you knew the whole story you would understand. Suffice to say that all your suggestions are non-starters but thanks anyway.

.pdf on the way to you.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Ok, the traditional Christmas dinner (in the 24th) being boiled cod+potatoes+cabbage+mashed garloc very easy to cook, however the meal quality will depend a lot on the quality of the ingredients, as in every other meal indeed, but more in this simple boiled meal. Potatoes like cod are not made equal, and so portuguese cabbage, even the eggs. Ah, and the olive oil and vinagre that should dress this meal make e difference. 

As for the origin of this tradition has to do with you having a poor´s meal to celebrate the birth of baby Jesus which himself was in precarious conditions, so will not make sense to have a meat rich meal celebration. Thus the using the leftovers again.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

paramonte said:


> As for the origin of this tradition has to do with you having a poor´s meal to celebrate the birth of baby Jesus which himself was in precarious conditions, so will not make sense to have a meat rich meal celebration. Thus the using the leftovers again.


That's very interesting Paramonte and thanks for the explanation behind the meal though I doubt that the baby Jesus had ten different desserts to choose from! 

Unfortunately the explanation doesn't make it any more palatable for me! The desserts were pretty yummy though! 

Back to your explanation and I now also understand why the mash up the following day is called 'Old Clothes'. 

Thanks again.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

That's interesting to know *Paramonte*, though like *JohnnyBoy* I am not in favour of the way that the traditional Portuguese celebrate it. It would be akin to me having no cake on my birthday just porridge to remember my heritage, thanks but no thanks!

In fact both my parents were Portuguese born and emigrated in their mid twenties to live in the UK where I was born. As much as I really enjoy bacalhau we never had it for Christmas. In fact the stuffing in the turkey was a blend of offal, chorico and beef...I guess my parents didn't need the birth of Jesus as an excuse to eat like paupers, they had done enough of that as children growing up!

That is not to say that they did not eat Portuguese peasant dishes, I have had trotters and beans, tribe, pork, chorico and beans, garlic and bread soup to name but a few. In fact I still cook some of them dishes as I quite like them with a slight variance.

To my family Christmas has been about celebrating more than religion, it has been about getting together and has always been a time of good food and plenty of it, as this is not how we always live our daily lives... it's not been about excessive gifts either.


----------

